# peat vs sand



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

hi, i got myself some sand i really like. problem is i've found my pH rising. can i use peat to lower it again? the sand is really nice to work with, its heavy and doesnt cloud the water, so i was thinking redo it with some peat as the bottom layer and topping it with sand. will it balance it out? i just dont want the pH too high.
plants would be just hairgrass and moss.


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

bump. anyone with answers?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Try it!


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

alright. i'll report the results back here. =)


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Put the peat in the filter, not in the tank. The peat and sand will not mix well. Any peat that is too low (under the sand) will not affect the water chemistry. Not enough water circulation that low in the substrate. Any peat that is high enough to affect the water chemistry will drift around in the tank. Mostly it pretty much settles, but then something disturbs it, and it it drifting in the water for several hours until it settles. 

Put the peat moss in the filter, using a nylon stocking or a fine media bag. Then you can change it when it loses its effectiveness.


----------

